# Seat Covers



## Z812 (Dec 12, 2004)

Hey im looking for some seat covers to cover the factory seats in my z31. Anybody have any good suggestions or recommend something they've used that fits the seat really good? I have a burgundy interior. 

I was having trouble with my digi dash and somone suggested replacing the fuse in the rear wiper. had never heard of that be4 but it fixed it right up. Cant remember who it was but Thanks. Saved me some money and a big headache.


----------



## MaxQ (Jun 3, 2004)

Z812 said:


> Hey im looking for some seat covers to cover the factory seats in my z31. Anybody have any good suggestions or recommend something they've used that fits the seat really good? I have a burgundy interior.
> 
> I was having trouble with my digi dash and somone suggested replacing the fuse in the rear wiper. had never heard of that be4 but it fixed it right up. Cant remember who it was but Thanks. Saved me some money and a big headache.



seats? wetokole.com


----------



## Xorti7 (Dec 27, 2004)

Most seat coveres will fit with some work, but chances of finding any that fit well are slim to none. (at least for the power seats, I dont know about the others)


----------

